# Need suggestions to find an electric motor.



## 4metals (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a very slow rotating motor, something in the range of 1 revolution per hour. It's to rotate some hydroponic strawberries I want to grow and that's why it's down here in the bar and grill section. Preferably a motor with low energy consumption so it could rotate off the power provided by a solar panel.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds as if you are looking for a very large clock. No idea where you might find one though. 

How much torque would you estimate you need?


----------



## 4metals (Mar 20, 2011)

Torque? About 6 inch pounds should do it.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 20, 2011)

How many volts can you get from a solar panel? 

I have DC gear motor. And a speed control that may work.


----------



## rusty (Mar 20, 2011)

4metals said:


> Torque? About 6 inch pounds should do it.



Sounds to me any smaller stepper motor with a driver made to use the set up for azimuth solar tracking rig will do the job for you, power consumption would be very low run from mains. Using the solar panel would only complicate the build.

If you do a self build driver board from plans found on the net, I can send you some 555 timer IC's and a brush less dc motor or small stepper motor, I have 5, 6 or 8 wire motors to choose from, just PM me with what you decided to use and it's in the mail - no charge.

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2011)

rusty said:


> I can send you some 555 timer IC's and a brush less dc motor or small stepper motor, I have 5, 6 or 8 wire motors to choose from, just PM me with what you decided to use and it's in the mail - no charge.


Dam gill,that is very nice of you!
If you choose to not go that route,then just use a couple of seperate "axles" with a small to large sheive configuration on each.Thats how I kicked down the rpm of my ball mill.Of course gill's way would be faster and cheaper,although I am not familiar with the power of them.


----------



## rusty (Mar 25, 2011)

Found this motor with an 8 rpm reduction from an old microwave, still to fast for 4metals hydroponic strawberries. 

I'm still trying to hunt a motor down that will do 1 rpm an hour. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fUh2JBKOws[/youtube]


----------



## rusty (Mar 25, 2011)

The slowest motor I was able to find, 1 RPM. is a gear drive for a pellet stove.

http://tinyurl.com/4azr87z


----------



## 4metals (Mar 25, 2011)

Rusty,

Stepper motors and IC timers are a bit over my level of understanding for electrical controls. although my son did offer a stepper motor from his battle bot days. I appreciate your kind offer. The 1 rpm auger drive connected to a series of timers to run 5 seconds on and 2 hours off will also get me the same result and the circuit is also in my skill set. 

We truly have a group of well versed members here, again Gill, my thanks.


----------



## rusty (Mar 25, 2011)

4metals said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Stepper motors and IC timers are a bit over my level of understanding for electrical controls. although my son did offer a stepper motor from his battle bot days. I appreciate your kind offer. The 1 rpm auger drive connected to a series of timers to run 5 seconds on and 2 hours off will also get me the same result and the circuit is also in my skill set.
> 
> We truly have a group of well versed members here, again Gill, my thanks.



Your welcome, 4metals that website above, they have a small 24 volt motor 1 rpm hour listed, this would work with a cam to operate a small micro switch to activate your timer.

Any old microwave oven would be a suitable donor for micro switches there are about 5 inside each oven, there's even a number of small relays that could be de-soldered from the circuit board.

For small 12 or 24 volt transformers these can be scrounged from old stereo or some VCR units, it would be a pleasure on my part to contribute to your project with some recycled goods keeping your project green.


----------



## stihl88 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can get Rp-Hour motors instead of RP-Minute motors, just do a google search for Rph motors


----------

